# R32 GTR top speed?



## Mr "C" (Oct 12, 2003)

What was the 32 GTR top speed in stock form?, i know it was restricted in japan, but someone must have removed it to see what it was capabile of.
Also what would my top speed be now approx,stage 1, 401bhp-340ft ib torque
The problem is my mate has just bought an evo v11 which is stock apart from
a cat back exhaust, but he has a top speed of 157.
Can an 18 year old GTR still keep up?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

you`ll be faster.
if you use the search button you should be able to find the answer for sure, but if i can remember correctly, its 189mph @7300rpm although im not quite sure that a stage 1 GTR will actually get there. However you will get to 170mph as i have done this in my car when it was stage 1, i was still excellerating "slowly" but ran out of runway.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

About 155


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I had 162, (on my Origin), when I gave up, felt like it had a little more to give. Mines about 380bhp.

Alex B


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I had 290km/h with a Nismo clock and just over 170mph with the standard clock (circa 400bhp). About 7600rpm (indicated) in 5th. The bridges were charging at me.




EDIT: Bridges on the runway that is.


----------



## willfal (Apr 21, 2003)

what would an R33 GTR with 475bhp at the hubs do? would that be about 540 at the flywheel?


----------



## willfal (Apr 21, 2003)

found this if it helps you. It did me.!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/88692-what-speed-7000rpm-5th.html?highlight="r33+top+speed"


----------

